# Free Fire Zones



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Are there any free fire zones in FL?


----------



## Thek9 (May 9, 2007)

Liberty City, Overtown amd Miami Gardens = Free Fire Zones!!!


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Haha, pretty much, but i dont know if id roll down there even with a minigun


----------

